

Not Dead Yet: How Some Video Stores Are Thriving - mlrtime
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/video-stores/

======
bluedino
The Family Video chain hasn't slowed down adding stores.

Believe it or not, a lot of people don't have broadband, smart TV's, or the
credit card required to sign up for streaming internet services.

Even with Hulu+ and Amazon Prime I will still rent new releases at either the
store or RedBox.

~~~
bunderbunder
For that matter, the streaming services don't really have a great selection of
movies. And Netflix's DVD selection has been rapidly degrading, too. And even
if you do have broadband, I've discovered since moving back to Chicago a few
months ago that streaming during prime time can be rather. . . difficult. . .
in certain markets.

Sometime in the past year I noticed that my local video store in my old
neghborhood, while being slightly less convenient, was less expensive (for my
level of media consumption) and offered a much better selection than Netflix
or any other online streaming or rental service.

------
jberryman
We just saved my neighborhood's old video store, Video Fan, which is going to
transition to becoming a non-profit. It's pretty exciting!

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/videofanforever/video-f...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/videofanforever/video-
fan-forever)

------
coreymaass
Here in Nashville, TN I'm amazed by how many people I see using RedBox
kiosks/vending machines. [http://www.redbox.com/](http://www.redbox.com/)
They're outside most grocery stores here and seem to be in constant use.
Strikes me as a great middle ground between the "brick and mortar" video
rental store, and "techy" online video rental options.

~~~
fakename
if you love straight to dvd sequels, redbox is the place for you!

~~~
icpmacdo
Or if your into B and C tier christian movies.

~~~
StefanKarpinski
Who isn't, really?

------
cm127
Reminds me of I Luv Video when I lived in Austin, TX. That place was the
ultimate hangout. All movies have little reviews written on the case by the
staff. Some movies are organized by director. Free beer on Tuesdays. It mocked
every Blockbuster and Hollywood Video that popped up and disappeared over the
years.

------
wyc
To me, an outsider to the media industry, this seems very similar to what I
perceive to be trends in the book industry:

[http://www.indyweek.com/indyweek/as-big-chains-fold-
triangle...](http://www.indyweek.com/indyweek/as-big-chains-fold-triangle-
indie-bookstores-thrive-on-the-personal-touch/Content?oid=4233729)

[http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/04/6-nyc-
independe...](http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/04/6-nyc-independent-
bookstores-that-are-thriving.html)

Is boutique and indie the response to commoditization of popular and
mainstream media? Reminds me of a passage in The Innovator's Dilemma where
established steel companies progress from producing commoditized low-margin
rebar to the greener pastures of niche and boutique sheet steel.

~~~
jkaunisv1
It certainly seems to be a response to the commoditization (wow had to look up
the difference between that and commodification) of manufactured goods. As
cheap plastic stuff made in China becomes the norm, producing something better
almost requires going boutique & indie to pay for the work required.

------
jcromartie
This is an example of the phenomenon that once something is invented by
people, it virtually never disappears completely.

------
pjlegato
Le Video in San Francisco was as good a candidate as any in the world for a
saveable video store: they have a huge selection of movies curated by a
profoundly knowledgeable staff who can talk cinema for days. They made heroic
efforts to point out many worthy but obscure titles to the public. They've
spent decades cultivating a loyal clientele. They're located on a main street
with heavy foot traffic in a well-educated progressive-yuppie neighborhood
with lots of disposable income. They braved the Netflix revolution by doubling
down on all these things that made them unique. And yet none of it worked.

A few months ago, they barely escaped closure by merging their retail space
with a bookstore. Most of the floorspace is now given over to books. The place
is a shadow of its former self.

[http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Le-Video-survives-
tha...](http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Le-Video-survives-thanks-to-
partnership-with-5402071.php)

